# Hedgehog ad on craigslist.



## aubreyhasahedgehog (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi, I wasn't sure where to post this if it's in the wrong thread I'm sorry. But I just saw this ad on craigslist, and it seemed kind of off to me. The guy in the post said he was feeding his hedgehog top of the line hedgehog food, and the hedgehog is pictured with a bag of friskies cat treats. He also is pictured holding the hedgehog with a sock. His ad is asking for a male hedgehog so that he can breed his female and the male. It seems a little off to me.

http://eastco.craigslist.org/wan/3978844628.html


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Those cat treats are terrible and have corn and that cage looks like the Super Pet My First Pet Home - which isn't even close to $100. Also, if you can't hold a hedgehog with bare hands- you shouldn't have (unless you just got him/her), let alone breed a hedgehog.


----------



## Stellara (Nov 12, 2011)

Unfortunately I see posts like this all of the time on my craigslist or nearby ones. All I can do is flag them and many times I will email the person and ask about any future babies and whether they will have pedigrees, etc. If they are breeding petstore or non-pedigreed hedgehogs I will politely tell them the risks to this and how they could potentially be hurting the breed by passing WHS and other issues onto hoglets. Most of the people, being very new hedgehog owners in the first place, email me back asking what WHS is.


----------



## mdelu (Aug 14, 2013)

I agree..I've only had a hedgehog a week and know enough not to hold them with a sock...cheap cat food...my cats eat better than that!! Sad...


----------

